
Will Artificial Intelligence be illegal in Europe next year? - oulipo
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/298394?
======
Findeton
No, next question.

------
qubex
Yet another screed that conflates machine learning with artificial
intelligence, this time in order to reach a novel (yet equally fallacious)
conclusion, all the while incurring in Betteridge's Law as form dictates.

